# National Halloween Convention: Talent Contest



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

Press Release
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

NHC ANNOUNCES HAUNTERS GOT TALENT CONTEST
Haunters Got Talent | Halloween Talent Contest

National Halloween Convention Directors Robert Kocher and 
Michael Bruner announce the first-ever 
Haunters Got Talent Contest to be held at the
National Halloween Convention (NHC) in the
Valley Forge Convention Center April 30-May 2, 2010.

Ten contestants will register to compete in one of two
preliminary rounds for selection by haunted entertainment
industry celebrity judges for the chance to compete in a final
round for honors and prizes in three categories: 
Most Entertaining Overall, Best Halloween Theme, and People’s Choice. 
The final round will be held on the morning of May 2, 2010.

All talented convention attendees are encouraged to submit an
entry request. Musical, comedy, dramatic, and variety acts
must be no more than five minutes in length for consideration.
The use of a Halloween theme for the competition is not
required but will be favored for selection of the preliminary
acts due to the nature of the convention as well as one of the
top prize categories. Entrants must register to attend the NHC
and may not be current or previous talent booked for the
convention.

Chris Handa, Entertainment Director (contact information below) 
welcomes entries on a first-come/first-reviewed basis.
Entries will be screened, placed, and contacted by Chris prior
to opening of the convention floor on Friday April 30, 2010.
Basic sound, lighting, and stage space will be provided by the
NHC Entertainment Staff.

Because the Convention Directors knows the high level of
diversity and talent present in the Halloween/Haunt Community,
the Convention Staff looks forward to this opportunity to
showcase performers with talent and experience that already
makes them the “Hardest Working Ghouls in Show Business.” 
To learn more visit : Haunters Got Talent | Halloween Talent Contest

Contact: Chris Handa
Entertainment Director
Phone: (412) 337-6916
Email: [email protected]
-End


----------

